# General > General Guns & Ammo >  What Did You Get?

## kyratshooter

It is now time for the annual "what shooting gear did you get for Christmas" thread.

So, what did everyone get?

I didn't get anything so I need to live vicariously here.  Help me out!

----------


## hunter63

Ha....I didn't either......still working off the French flint pistol build......LOL
That's gonna get me past my birthday and maybe Sweetest Day....I think.

Been looking at a 7.62 X39 barrel for the Handi.....already up to $223 with 5 day to go...

----------


## kyratshooter

Well Hunter, when it gets to $350 you can buy an SKS for the same money.

----------


## hunter63

Well, already have one....and is a fun one to shoot.

Besides, haven't seen an SKS for a couple of years other than the Chinese versions that have been dragged to the show behind a pick up...

----------


## crashdive123

Well......nothing for Christmas, but just before a green laser for my G19, a green laser for my SW40VE, a new Gen 4 G34 MOS and added a Docter MRDS to it.  I'll take some pictures tomorrow at the range.

----------


## madmax

Rem 870.  And I'm being coy with all the add-ons rolling in...

----------


## pete lynch

Nothing shooting related but I gave out a few boxes of ammo to my brother and his boys.

----------


## Zack

Surefire G2 was the only "shooting gear" this Christmas.

Got some fishing lures and a new rod though...

----------


## natertot

nothing gun related, but some outdoorsy stuff. Also received "Band of Brothers" set. I see some binge watching in my future!!!!

----------


## kyratshooter

Oh yea, that is about 10 hours of movie.

Ambrose really outdid himself on that book.  

I read the book before seeing the series and they put it on the Military Channel as a marathon one weekend.  

That is one film that really sticks to the book, although the book has more detail and character development.  

Those characters are/were real people and the work was not a novel, it was a documentary.

----------


## natertot

Exactly why I like that series! It sticks to the truth. There is no drama or over done heroics. Everything was researched and survivors were intensely interview and consulted for accuracy. Although not everything can be covered in a short series, it does give a good overview of the men in Easy Co and the things they face.

Haven't seen Band of Brothers the Pacific...... yet. I hopefully it is up to the same standard. Still need to locate the book as well!

----------


## Wise Old Owl

well it's really hard to join in on this thread when my thought process was to get a $11,000 camper @ 2010 for $4000 and drive away now steel folks will re-enforce it. Yup this is my bug out bag, 17 feet of it.  I need a Glock...Never mind... too close to Maryland.

I will start a thread soon with pics...

----------


## kyratshooter

Love my RVs!

Have had three of them.  One was a 17' model.  It was real nice to pull, had a good bathroom and enough kitchen to do some actual cooking.

I had a 30' model that I hooked up with solar and did not have to plug into the grid one year from April till November when the time changed.

----------


## madmax

RV's.  OUR toilet.  OUR sheets.  OUR utensils.  Aaaaaah.  Home away from home.  Did find a little Mom and Pop room in Blowing Rock, NC with high count cotton sheets that like dogs.  Nice.  But a new RV is in the planning.  We're on the fence on smallish van (ish) (her)  to F-350 and a fifth wheel with slide-outs (me).

----------


## kyratshooter

If you go too big you are locking yourself into only RV parks use.

With the small ones you can bushwack a little and not hurt the tow vehicle or camper.  Go into a designated wilderness area and pull into a hollow or onto the riverbank and park for a couple of days until the holding tanks are full, use them for a deer camp.

And the bigger you go the more you lose in depreciation in those first couple of years.  Campers never were cheap when new and those first two years loss of value are a real hit to most people, especially first time buyers that have to get out from under them due to health or just finding out the wife does not like sitting in cramped spaces when it rains all day.

I had a childhood friend whose parents (workaholic dad and stay at home mom) retired and bought a pull behind RV.  They took off for a year and toured Canada, then Mexico, then came home and filed for divorce.  They had been married for 30 years and did not realize they hated each other until they were forced to be together 24/7 in a 23' camper and its tow vehicle for a year.

----------


## hunter63

LOL....Yeah, had a VP in our factory that was married for 60 years....retired at 70, decided after the first year....Not sure her like her all that much as they never spent any time together in all those years.....

Between RV at the moment....DW wants a 5th wheel or large pull behind......No room to park it in the yard.
May clear amd level a spot on Unit 2 at "The Place"....and park it there.

It would block either driveway as they are.

Jury still out......."I'm Fixin' on it"

----------


## madmax

Lotta wannas  in the next few years.   All RV parks take dogs.  We take dogs on the land in NC.  LOL.Those coon hunters like that.

"All I want for Christmas is my Two Front Teeth."  That happens twice in life...

----------


## druid

My family has NO idea the stuff I have, let alone what I need and don't - so I got gift cards to my local army/navy store. Perfect.   :Smile: 

I have yet to get there and spend them but use your imagination - you won't be disappointed LOL.

In seriousness though...I'm doing another AR build so I need components to complete that project.

----------


## jennlashua1973

I inherited a New England Firearms  .410, a NEF. 22 pistol  and a NEF 12 guage single shot.  Also got a Winchester model 62 S.R. or L.R.  The 12 guage is for decorative purposes only. The other three are in good condition, just need to get them out to the range for some fun. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

----------


## nell67

I didn't get anything shooting related this year myself, but I bought the BF a shooting bench. I got a metal detector.

----------


## finallyME

I handed my wife an empty box of ammo and told here where to get it.  Ended up with 3 full boxes under the tree.

----------


## Rick

Now see? That gal's a keeper.

----------


## DSJohnson

New rangefinder (Bushnell Scout 1000 Arc DX) and a thousand rounds of 7.62 NATO, and some jerky

----------


## finallyME

> Now see? That gal's a keeper.


even if it was the wrong stuff.....she is still a keeper.  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> I handed my wife an empty box of ammo and told here where to get it.  Ended up with 3 full boxes under the tree.


If I was to do that.......I would have 3 more empty boxes under the tree.....With the comment, "Well, I know you collect weird stuff?"

----------


## crashdive123

Here's the G34 with the Docter sights and new trigger......I like it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

What's the battery life on that little angel Crash?

Makes me want to put an Aimpoint on the PF9!

----------


## crashdive123

The battery has a five year life.  No on or off switch, just a protective cover when not in use.

----------


## natertot

nice crash. what kinda trigger is that?

----------


## crashdive123

Not sure.  He called it an Austin trigger (his name).  I'll ask the next time I'm in the shop.

----------


## oldsoldier

Got a flashlight set up for my Legacy .12 guage that's all shooting related. But my wonderful wife got me the super magnum game cart with the dual tire setup from Cabelas, and a set of the stiener marine commander bino's.

----------


## DSJohnson

Steiners?!?!?  I am jealouse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oldsoldier

> Steiners?!?!?  I am jealouse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where I'm the gadget master, she's the  bargain master! founds them on line somewhere for $275,

----------


## jennlashua1973

A belated Christmas present to myself. I just bought a Walther PPX 9mm. I am looking forward to taking it to the range. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk

----------


## softpoint

wifey got me a bear grizly recurve.

----------


## DuncanKunz

I procured a trigger job on my .30-'06 Mossberg (AKA "Western Auto") bolt-gun that I inherited from my brother after he retired to Costa Rica.  The smith told me that he really thought 6 pounds of trigger pull were just a wee bit much and lowered it to about 3 lb.  It's amazing how much better I got the next day!!  I celebrated by buying six boxes of 180 grain FMJ and two boxes of 180 JSP ammunition.  I guess as long as the grizzlies, cape buffalo, and elephant avoid Arizona, I should be able to defend myself from the animals.

----------


## Wildthang

I was kidding when I told the girls that I wanted a Thompson Sub! Where they got that thing I don't know! It was indeed a surprise! Eat your heart out Kyratt!!!

----------


## kyratshooter

I carried a Thompson sub for three days once and that was enough for me.  15 pounds, at least, with a stick magazine!  I don't know what I was thinking other than being young and dumb.

The new Auto Ordinance Thompsons are really nice in fit and finish.  Real works of art.  You should be proud of it.

----------


## Solar Geek

No guns for Christmas here but I got a *Power Pressure Cooker XL* (yes the infomercial one) from Kohl's (you can return it forever) and I have been feeding DH great meals ever since. Cannot believe how easy it makes everything (I know I sound like the guy). I had been afraid of pressure cookers and we have a glass top stove so cannot use any canner (according to the stove manufacturer and warranty). Now, I look for ways to use it each day. Everything takes less than 1/2 hour!

But my real present was a *2016 Honda CRV Touring* as in late November, DH killed our 2003 Explorer that had *247,000* miles on it and that ran like new. We loved that vehicle. Took so many adventures in it. Raised our kids in her (her name was Scarlett as she was bright red) I swear with all the moves and school things. (Moved 4x with Scarlett).

He turned left in front of no one at an intersection and some guy came from another block or a parking spot, gunned it (DH could HEAR the engine racing on the guy's 2007 car) and slammed into our Explorer's back end. $4400 damage meant it was insurance-totalled.  Of course DH was fine (Explorers are tanks). We had planned on a new car for him next year so had the $$$ saved but since we had to buy a large SUV in 2014 (Chevy Traverse), this is adding up fast as mucho $$$$ into vehicles.  DH asked "WHY with the 2+ lanes here did you gun it and hit me?" The guy actually said "well you were in my way".  What a jerk!  

Now, Dh has been driving the CRV commuting to Milw. from Central WI each week. (Stays there, then home). *HE HATES THE CRV.* Says the continuous variable transmission drives him nuts (no pun intended :Wink:   Came home really really crabby on Thursday nights and just couldn't say enough bad things about it. He missed his tank.

So he took my Chevy Traverse and NOW I get another brand new vehicle. Named it "Dick" as it is white (Moby Dick). Traverse is solid dark gray so named Earl for "Earl Gray-hot"  (*Trekkies* will get the reference). 

In 35+ years of marriage we have never ever had 2 new vehicles at the same time. We were a 1 car family (Scarlett the old SUV) from 2009-early 2014. We drive cars till they die or when we got transferred to Chicago (4x) and you get rid of your 2nd car as it costs too much to keep there. 

This is amazing! So best Christmas in a long time!

----------


## kyratshooter

After a lifetime of shooting off of sandbags made from old blue jean legs left over from making cut off shorts and contraptions cobbled together for supporting the firearm I finally caught Sportsman's Guide on a free shipping day and ordered a real shooting rest.

This one has a curved rifle support to by pass the magazine or allow the lever of a rifle to be used easily.  My last rest did not have clearance for either.  It also has provision for weighing down with shot bags or sandbags.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/produ...-solo?a=606353

----------


## hunter63

That's a heck of an idea.....I still use old back bags filled with sand.

I do have the straight bottom version of that rest.....and actually use it more for a working holder than shooting rest....some of the reason is the interference.

Kina like that one.

----------


## nell67

> After a lifetime of shooting off of sandbags made from old blue jean legs left over from making cut off shorts and contraptions cobbled together for supporting the firearm I finally caught Sportsman's Guide on a free shipping day and ordered a real shooting rest.
> 
> This one has a curved rifle support to by pass the magazine or allow the lever of a rifle to be used easily.  My last rest did not have clearance for either.  It also has provision for weighing down with shot bags or sandbags.
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/produ...-solo?a=606353


  I bought that one for my bf for his birthday last year, along with 1/2 case of ammo for his AK, the darn thing is still in the box, bought him this one              http://www.cabelas.com/product/herte...-bench/2201557 for Christmas, he likes it very well.

----------

